
Boot Buddy – MacOS High Sierra - floqqi
https://sqwarq.com/boot-buddy/
======
Karunamon
Is this more than a graphical wrapper around the 'createinstallmedia' tool
tucked inside the installer app package?

[https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201372](https://support.apple.com/en-
us/HT201372)

~~~
xenophonf
That's all it appears to be, at least according to strings(1).

------
sgtnasty
What about that DetectX software on this site, anyone use that?

------
samuel1604
call me paranoiac but I would be worried if thre was a spyware into this, I
don't see no sources I can compile or inspect!

